# Anna nicole has died...



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

anna nicole smith died a while ago, i dont know the details only that she collapsed and was rushed to the hospital and now they say she has died, that poor woman and her daughter may GOD rest her soul. i mean when you loose a child maybe there just is no will to live.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope that this is a rumor!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2007)

WHAT!!!! Haven't heard about this. You sure?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

no girl they just said it on the news.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG, is that for real???


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 8, 2007)

HOLLYWOOD, Fla. - Anna Nicole Smith was unresponsive and was rushed to the hospital Thursday while staying at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino, hotel officials said.

"She checked in Monday at 8 p.m. as a guest. She was due to check out tomorrow," said Danielle Giordaano, a spokeswoman for Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith collapsed at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino in Hollywood, Florida.

According to hotel officials, Smith was "unresponsive" and emergency responders performed CPR at the scene and a breathing apparatus was inserted in her throat. Anna was immediately transported to Memorial Regional Hospital in Hollywood just after 2:00 PM EST.

WFOR-TV in Miami reports that Anna was found unresponsive in her hotel room. Local streets were closed off to rush Smith to the hospital, three miles away. Paramedics were seen pumping her chest as she was taken from the hotel.

Anna had been hospitalized for a week last November with pneumonia. Daughter Dannielynn, subject of an ongoing DNA test battle, was born on September 7. Her son Daniel died of a drug overdose on September 10.

Anna frequented the Hard Rock. Just a month ago, a playful Anna was caught showing off new body art to Hulk Hogan during a boxing match.

source tmz.com


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG! I would have never expected it.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

perezhilton.com

ton of info!!

she did die!!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

i dont know im even shaking just typing! i feel so nervous.


----------



## dime (Feb 8, 2007)

She hasnt been herself since the passing of her son , now she's in a better place


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so tragic! It is a shame her baby will grow up without a mother!


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

wow im soo shocked. im watchin the news.

she has her daughter who is only 5 months old that she left behind.

and her son just died 5 months ago


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! I was looking at MSNBC today and saw where she colapsed but I had NO idea she had died  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That makes me SO sad...poor little DannieLynn (spelling).

I wonder what happened?! That is just SO strange. Sounds just like how her son had died though...maybe they had some weird illness they didn't know about?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

girls, its not a rumor.

its true. i just saw it on tv


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah it's all over the news, I thought it was rumor too


----------



## lynnda (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG that is sooo sad!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

i feel so bad, i mean all the stuff she would do and just the fact that she was always out in public while under the influence obviously and you still think damn, what only she knows what she was going thru, and then with her son, just added to it, just such a tragic thing...


----------



## luxotika (Feb 8, 2007)

It is true, it is on Inside Edition right now!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 8, 2007)

my sis called me and i didn't believe her now my mother called me and told me. wow that's just horrible.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw this on cnn.com, and I was about to post it. I am shocked.


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG..that's pretty shocking. Feel really sorry for her baby girl.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't know details. But Anna Nicole Smith is has died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Her poor child.


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

i wasnt a hugefan of hers to begin with but still she was really pretty and its just really shocking.


----------



## tendereyes (Feb 8, 2007)

CNN broke in with breaking news...that's just :scared: . Her poor baby..and given paternity was never truly established...what's going to happen to her...

Poor Anna Nicole...Granted I was never impressed with her but she lived a difficult life and to lose her son at the same time celebrating a daughter's birth and now this...:frown:

She's at peace now; After losing her son, you can just see the grief on her face...the poor woman...losing a child is losing a piece of oneself. :frown:


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 8, 2007)

at least now she is with her son.

but that poor baby.


----------



## Amandine (Feb 8, 2007)

I totally agree. I wasn't a fan of hers, but its terrible to read about something like this.

I feel so so awful for her baby.


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a quick Google and found a news report.

Reality star Anna Nicole Smith dies after collapse - CNN.com


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw that!

oh, my how ODDD.


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

on tv, dr cyril wecht , a pathologist that is very well-known, and worked on high profile cases said that there will not be a "definitive" cause of ANS death for a least a few days.

incidently, dr. wect also did the autopsy on ANS son, danial


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

this is so sad... I never was a fan of hers, but she's had a tough life and wanted things to get better for her...

And now I'm even more saddened for the poor baby girl she left behind...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 8, 2007)

I just saw it on CNN at the campus Student Union. Eveyrone is shocked because she died and others were shocked because they were doing a full cover story on CNN.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 8, 2007)

thats what happens when you take lots of diet pills.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I just heard about this, she was so stressed out! I feel so bad for her baby!


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

they said the baby was in the bahamas. not yet confirmed. ANS

was ordered by the court to have her baby undergo a dna test to determine

who was the biological father of dannielyn.

they are saying her death may change weather the baby is going to undergo

the dna test


----------



## kellianne76 (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a total shock! My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 8, 2007)

well, the other day CNN had a breaking news coverage (not a tiny tid bit but for like an hour or something) when K-Fed rejected 25mil offered by Britney.

I used to regard CNN highly in terms of it being a "news" station, but i guess they end up covering stuff that get attention, like celebrity news.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

I think she committed suicide


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

They are having a live news feed on MSNBC.com right now. Noone is talking yet - but they are waiting for it!

Awww no it's not! Play nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I don't think that was the cause of death.


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

her former publicist, who worked for her for at least 10 yrs said that he was very saddened by her death, but not surprised. he said that she seemed to be in an

out of hospitals alot.

ANS's husband, according to bahamas law is considered the legal father of

dannielyn. he said that he was the biological father. he's also listed on the baby's birth certificate as the father


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

I think they can actually get results to DNA tests within a matter of hours if they need to!


----------



## Lissaboo (Feb 8, 2007)

I know right I just heard it...so sad. Now all the people who bad mouthed her will feel bad.And they should that poor woman..


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

I read somewhere that she was dead upon arrival. Perezhilton says she overdosed on some pills.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Unfortunatly all the people bad mouthed her still will bad mouth her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Poor thing.

I personally liked her.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG I can't believe this! This is sooooo sad. I really liked her too.

Fox News is having a news conference right now on her death, if any one wants to watch it.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

The medical examiner hasn't even examined her yet. There is no way to know! LoL


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

her former bf is saying that he is the biological father. i don't know his name, i think larry something.. actually they just said it. larry birkhead. he said he is the father of dannielyn. on msnbc, the reporter spoke to someone who, recently

spoke to larry birkhead and that person said that LB was "adamant" that he was dannielyns biological father


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

I know I know, just reading gossip blogs, hence the word, gossip


----------



## Nox (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Lord! Tragedy never ceases to befall that woman, but I guess now this will be her last.

I just can't believe it. RIP ANS.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wasn't trying to say you were wrong, just letting you know that perezhilton.com can't know that LOL.

I didn't know you were claiming it was gossip in the original, oopsie.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 8, 2007)

So sad...I think she was so upset over her son dying and all the ensuing drama...She did seem to be heavily medicated all the time...She apparently had been complaining of a fever...Perhaps the stress of losing her son, giving birth, fighting for her ex's money, losing a bunch of weight, etc, just took a toll on her body, mentally and physically...And she had a private nurse who found her and her bodyguard performed CPR,per CNN...


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I have read a million different things online. All I know that's true is she died, and the baby was with a friend. Weird instant deaths scare me. I guess we wont know for awhile, it took forever to release what killed her son.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah, it will be a while before anything is known


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Instant deaths scare me too, but I want to die that way. I don't want to lay around and suffer.

I feel so bad for her family, and her poor daughter.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a real tragedy. I like Anna but I think her life has always been on the edge.

I was shocked when her beloved son passed. And quite recently I heard that both Trimspa and Anna were being sued over false claims.

I just hope her daughter goes to the rightful father and she can live a normal, healthy, loving life.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Same here - it makes it much sadder too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That little girl of hers may have a hard life not having her mommy around :scared:


----------



## redspiralz (Feb 8, 2007)

girl... my firend works in that er they took her to and its true!!! They still aren't sure why yet, though.


----------



## la_moni (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree she had too many problems in her life, its sad that she died but i think shes better off. Now they'll probably start fighting over goes the real father of baby girl.


----------



## redspiralz (Feb 8, 2007)

Thats true she was doa but they don't know why.


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

msnbc, just finished their press conference. here is more info

she checked in with her husband, howard K stern and 4 others, including a

nurse. she collapsed and the nurse called for help and it was treated as

a cardiact arrest call. they took her to the hospital, which is abt 15 miles away

from where she was staying. i don't know if she died upon arrival or later

now, they r talking abt whats gong to happen to dannilyn


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh my! Did she assist Anna Nicole or was she just there to see it happening?


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

omg ..im so sad ...


----------



## sapphire2021 (Feb 8, 2007)

So very sad. What is sadder still is that Anna did state she was probly going to pass at a young age like Marilyn Monroe. She was on ET last night right? She looked like she was on something. poor thing trying to cope with the death of her son, having a new baby (which both are SOOOO emotional anyways) THEN the hollywood media crap on top of it. I hope she has some type of peace now. ihope more still that the little one is given good things about her mom. -


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know just when I had my son I was all over the place and stressed and emotional...she had too much on her shoulders and this is a release for her. Now she can be with her son, atleast.

I hope that there is not to much negative that comes out of this, because I don't want to have her little girl looking back and seeing bad things about the mom she never got to know :scared:


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith dies after collapsing - Yahoo! News

so so sad!


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 8, 2007)

I never was a huge ANS fan, but my heart goes out to her family and friends. They have been through so much lately. I know there is some comfort to them that she is with her son now and she seemed to love him very much. The sad part is the person that is most affected by her loss is an infant who will grow up without her mother.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

oh thx dioraddict .

.im just so sad ...


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 8, 2007)

hahah poor her!!! i never really liked her.. it was all the drugs she took.. and yea i feel for her daughter becuase she wont grow up all messed up.. i hope she gets to be with her REAL father!..


----------



## rlise (Feb 8, 2007)

i know its soo horrible! i actually thought she was sorta ummmm ..... just silly! but its sooo awful.... she prolly did pass of an overwhelmed emotional state or something. crazy stuff happens.. thats just to bad about her lil one ..the things that lil girl will have to grow up hearing and seeing! too bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna's body was moved to a separate part of Memorial Hospital, presumably to the Medical Examiner's office. MSNBC captured the images just moments ago.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I wasn't aware she took drugs! What was she on??


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel sorry for her baby  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess_20 (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!! that is so sad!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

Anna's body was moved to a separate part of Memorial Hospital, presumably to the Medical Examiner's office.

You can watch the video here :

AOL Media Player


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

Heroin, the baby was on methadone


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

No matter what her personal problems were (alcohol, drugs, etc), this is still a very sad thing to hear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , this woman was still a mother who really seemed to love her kids very much. I hope now she can rest in peace.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I totally agree with you (personally I don't know why the drugs thing was brought up, I just wasn't aware and wanted to know what she was taking).

And she was a great mother!! And you cuold tell she was very sincere about that!


----------



## ivette (Feb 8, 2007)

this is going to sound really morbid:icon_sad: and

i don't mean any disrespect, but when i saw ANS's body wheeled out

on tv it reminded me of old footage i saw of Marilyn Monroe when she died


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 8, 2007)

I feel so bad, I always like Anne and thought she needed A TRUE FRIEND. So sad...


----------



## SumtingSweet (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow...just wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 8, 2007)

ABC News: Anna Nicole Smith Dies in Florida at 39

This is just really sad...i always really liked her. First her son and now her...there has got to be something up..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG I know! I just found out I am so sad . I liked her too I alos used trimspa

was a fan of hers omg I am saying a prayer tonite


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 8, 2007)

yea I know I heard about that also. That sucks she loses her has a daughter and then loses her son and now she dies. Geez. I wonder who they are going to say is her babys father. Sucks that she wont know who is. This is such a tragedy.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 8, 2007)

Just heard about this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I didn't like her though.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2007)

I am watching about it and its been considered a crime


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 8, 2007)

I first heard this in my Govt. class today, but I didn't know it was true, how unfortunate =[


----------



## cynpat2000 (Feb 8, 2007)

Im in total shock,, when I first heard I almost fell off the chair and died myself thats how shocked I am...


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 8, 2007)

there is something up, i have a few opinions on this of my own.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at the lasted pictures of Ms. Smith and so called attny Howard K Stern he seems to be glaring at her and he has to know she was high. Anyway, I think he had something to do with it. Keeping her drugged so maybe he could strike it rich? He is probably the one who brokered pictures...wonder who gets the newly purchased digs in the Bahamas...I hope Larry Birkhead is the father


----------



## natalierb (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so sad. First her son, now her. I was never a big fan, but I am shocked to hear that she died. Her poor daughter doesn't have a mother now.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 8, 2007)

This is so sudden! I don't even know what to say, it's so very sad. I hope dannilyn isn't subjected to a vicious paternity battle over this and everything is resolved quickly and smoothly. RIP Anna Nicole =(.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 8, 2007)

i keep thinking that guy/lawyer she married might have something to do with it?


----------



## Mezzi (Feb 8, 2007)

Damn, this was sooo random


----------



## han (Feb 8, 2007)

im in total "shock".. its no secret that anna drinks and uses drugs which is a deadly mix and it might of got worse after the death of her son which drove her over the edge.. poor girl and the baby has no mother..


----------



## Shelley (Feb 8, 2007)

I wasn't a big fan of hers, but it's really sad that she passed away. I wonder if they have found out what happened?


----------



## Lyndebe (Feb 8, 2007)

When her estranged mom was interviewed when Daniel died, she said if she could talk to Anna she'd tell her Daniel was murdered and she should watch who she hangs out with (meaning Howard K Stern) as she could be next.


----------



## han (Feb 8, 2007)

i just saw on the news that she was traveling with her body guard and nurse, and that she was runing a fever the night befor..


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 9, 2007)

the autopsy will be out by friday. its rather fishy that she dies soon after her son does. Creepy and sad


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 9, 2007)

I am in shock! This is too bizarre, I feel that someone "inside" had something to do with both deaths.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 9, 2007)

I was sooo shocked at this. I couldn't believe it!

I think Howard K. Stern is a very creepy guy. He gives me the shudders just looking at him.


----------



## Saje (Feb 9, 2007)

I know... sad. And seriously something fishy.


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 9, 2007)

Its crazy, I couldnt believe when I got the phone call. Sweet sweet woman, only got a chance to meet her a few times, but amazingly smart, suprisingly. She will defintely be missed!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 9, 2007)

how many threats on ANS are there? lol I'm confused


----------



## ivette (Feb 9, 2007)

:jawsdown:


----------



## TylerD (Feb 9, 2007)

Dont know much about her but heard the name thats to bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 9, 2007)

I am really shocked about this, I just found out and then rushed to this site to see if anyone has posted about this. She died today, and an autopsy will be done tomorrow. Thats really horrible, first her son, and now her daughter is with out a mom.


----------



## littledebbie (Feb 9, 2007)

Anna has been sick with flu like systems these past few days.They will be looking into this,to see if it was her med. that may have cause her death.In my options Dannielynn will never have a normal life,no matter whos she with.Anna has been through alot and I hate to see it ends this way.She was a woman who knew what you wanted,and went after it.Yes,she does very much look like Mailyn Monroe.She will always be in my heart.And I will miss your dearly.I just hope the news are better in the next few days,but I fear people will bring your down,even after death. :scared:


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2007)

Im really sad by this she was like the crazy relative we all loved and im not even trying to be funny. I hope her daughter is being taken care of well.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok ill confide in you

after I seen the news about Anna , I had a bath and I was thinking about her little girl and how sad Anna must be and then I started crying i mean really crying ,I don t even know her!!

I felt ok afterwords it was a brief 4 min cry weird huh?

I feel so bad


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree I too was thinking that someone had something to do with both deaths. When you look at it the only person around during both deaths was Howard K. Stern. Also I was watching Entertainment tonight and they were showing their interview they did with ANS last week and she was showing them around her home she was fixing up. I looked on her hand and she wasn't even wearing a wedding band... How odd her son dies, she marries Howard then months later she dies. Wonder what he gains from all this....Money???? I used to watch the anna nicole show and I found it interesting. I agree that she seemed to be on something, but I feel sooo sorry for her little girl. I just hope if someone had something to do with it, they find out. On the interview she did last week she said if it wasn't for her daughter and howard she wouldn't be here. hummmm.


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm really not surprised, given that she had abused her body in the past, and maybe was depressed between the loss of her son, and maybe postpartum depression. She always seemed a bit "off" too. Regardless, I do feel for her little daughter who'll grow up not knowing her mom, and only know about her from the media images.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 9, 2007)

I feel so bad for her family and her little baby girl.


----------



## charish (Feb 9, 2007)

i saw this on my computer. oh that's awful, she probably couldn't handle daniel's death and took her own life. just my opinion. and now her poor baby, motherless.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree,

That is what I was thinking too.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 9, 2007)

Something is fishy about Howard...I just know it!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2007)

i totally agree. I dont think we will ever find the truth, he is a lawyer and knows his way around things.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Feb 9, 2007)

Howard just looks creepy!

Remember when he appeared on Larry King? He looked stoned!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hearing the news was shocking...I was in the showering listening to the music and during the break they announced she died. As if it wasn't bad enough I found out my friend hung himself the day before...2007 isn't coming off as a great year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope my friend and Anna is in a better place now...and yes I agree that Howard Stern guy is creepy. No matter what anyone else says, I totally think he had something to do with Daniel's death


----------



## Ricci (Feb 9, 2007)

*Anna Nicole Smith*
*1967 - 2007* 
*RIP*


----------



## niksaki (Feb 9, 2007)

well i was actually a fan of ans..i was driving to yet another job interveiw this morning when i heard it on the radio, my heart went flat out, am so sad for her and her bub.... :scared:


----------



## Leony (Feb 9, 2007)

OMG this so shocking and so sad!

May her soul rest in peace. I feel so sorry with her daughter.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 9, 2007)

I think its might have been the trimspa it had epedra in it


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 9, 2007)

I still can't believe it. It's just so sad.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Feb 9, 2007)

I feel bad but at the same time......if she did kill herself....she was stupid about it.....if your going through depression and probelsm go get help..or something .....she had a baby a couple of months old...she should of thought about her not herself.....and no one knows who the babys daddy is.......i know that girl has family but nothing compares to her mother....its just sad....now shes gonna grow up not knowing really well how her mom was....and she wont be there for b-day partys..and her wedding and shit....

those kinda things affect someone....

its sad that she passed but it was stupid of her to do that!.....


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 9, 2007)

i love anna nicole, what a sad story, poor girl.

when your depressed and in that state of mind you dont think rationaly, the pure fact that she was that desperate so to speak that she would rather kill herslef proves that....

i think people find it hard to fathom why someone thinks like that unless they are in or have been in that situation, its esay to judge and say she shouldnt have done that, its harder for people to try and understand something that they havent expeirenced, or are afraid of


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 9, 2007)

oh no. she's too young to die. I liked her you know..


----------



## purpleRain (Feb 9, 2007)

I wasn't a fan of her, she needed to do what she needed to do but it's a sad thing she is gone, whatever happened. Poor kid.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 9, 2007)

It's funny how many people have said that! I actually don't think she was taking it anymore though. Hopefully the Med. Examiners will found out to COD soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 9, 2007)

it definately wasnt trimspa. I dont even think she took those pills i think she probably had gastric bypass.


----------



## ivette (Feb 9, 2007)

Anna Nicole Smith.

:angel:May God 's Heavenly Light:sunshine: Shine upon you and your beloved, Daniel

for all Eternity:angel:

Rest In Peace:icon_sad:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

i feel so sorry for the poor baby


----------



## La_Descarada (Feb 9, 2007)

I was shocked to hear about her death. She had a lot of problems but the most important thing now is the baby. Her mother gone, brother gone and no idea who her real father is.

I found a few things that I posted on Digital and I'll share them here if no one is offended or anything. Please keep in mind these are all pulled from various gossip sites.

From TMZ.com:

From TMZ.com:

From TMZ.com:

From TMZ.com:

From TMZ.com:

From TMZ.com:

Video of this can be checked out here.

From TMZ.com:

From Dlisted.com:

From Dlisted.com:



And the most horrible one to top the cake off....

From Dlisted.com:


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 9, 2007)

Ya know--I think when you lose a child it may just hurt too much to live. So you just exist and it stays in the back of your mind all the time. Finially yo are comsumed with hurt and just die. So Sad


----------



## Beauty4Me (Feb 9, 2007)

I hope she rests in peace and they find out exactly what happened.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 9, 2007)

How do u know this?For everyone that's said Anna might have died from illegal drugs

has been confirmed not true

no illegal drugs have been found


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Feb 9, 2007)

So Sad

Rest In Peace


----------



## Aprill (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess I need to say it again? It was just gossip that I read way before she died. People were saying that the lawyer had her on that stuff and the baby was taking it because she was born dependent on drugs. Just gossip!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG--some people lead crazy lives.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 10, 2007)

For sure! I'm completely happy living my happy little tame life in obscurity.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 10, 2007)

I doubt they will actually release how she died


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 11, 2007)

Another Daddy for Dannielynn: A Dead Billionaire

As if things weren't confusing enough -- now there's a fourth possible baby daddy for Anna Nicole's daughter, Dannielynn: J. Howard Marshall, who's been dead more than 10 years.

The bombshell was dropped by Anna's half-sister, Donna Hogan, in a manuscript â€“- aptly titled "Train Wreck" -- she wrote, reports the New York Daily News. She alleges that her deceased sis froze the sperm of her 90-year-old hubby before he died, and used it to become pregnant as a "trump card" in winning the ongoing legal battle for the billionaire's estate.

TMZ.COM

omg i just cant believe this !!!!


----------



## Ricci (Feb 11, 2007)

Hopefully its not true


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 11, 2007)

yeh i know,but that would explain the baby having Marshall's name, but why wait all these years to do it?


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 11, 2007)

i think the idea that her dead son is the dad of her baby is absurd! some people just dont know when to stop with their tabliod headlines.. people say anything for money, without a thought or an ouch of respect for the dead...

as crazy as it seemed to us through the media, it probablyw asnt half as bad, i know some parts were crazy marring an 89 year old getting his fortune. but there are so many people out there who want a part of it, and will lie and say anything to get a chunk of the money...

you get men and women still doing it today with marilyn monroe! the latest affiar, the long lost daugter of marilyn monroe, and the husbands cousins story...

all a load of BS:bs:


----------

